# CgGMS sensor (Medtronic) and running



## marcusblackcat (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi all. I love my running. Am out at least 4 times a week. I have a Medtronic CGMS sensor with automation on a minimed 670 pump.

I've found that, when I run, I regularly lose sensors. (by lose I mean they drop out. I haven’t lost the transmitter as I always feel this happening up to now!). I tried them in my stomach and on all of the tissue around the belly button above and below, and in my back. sensor fell out on my half marathon today. I’ve got iv3000 tape to put over my sensor but still find that, without a significant (and uncomfortable) amount, The sensors are falling out when running.

I’d love any tips to stop this happening. Medtronic have given me a box of iv3000 and my hospital have added this so I can order it along with my sensors.

I love CGMS and automation. Has massively improved my control and hba but it is getting increasingly frustrating as I feel like, in order to make it worthwhile, I need to run less. I love my running!! It’s been a massive release for me during lockdown and I particularly don’t want to stop because of the sensor. And I don’t want to give up the sensors to keep running.


----------



## marcusblackcat (Aug 27, 2020)

Guess I’m the only one with this problem then!!


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 27, 2020)

marcusblackcat said:


> Guess I’m the only one with this problem then!!


I have not had this problem as I do not use these sensors.  I can understand you not wanting to need to change your exercise regime due to this.  Diabetes is supposed to fit with our lives rather than the other way round.  I know that people use stretchy belts to hold their pumps when running, would one of these help if it was placed over the sensor.  Apologies if that is silly as I am not sure about how that would work with the transmitter.

I was here weaver interested in your post as I am waiting to get the new 780 as my next pump, and will be running that in automode. You mention that the 670 improved you HbA1c.  Has it also improved your Time in range?

I will tag @everydayupsanddowns as I know that he has used the Medtronic sensors, but I know that he is not around for another week.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 27, 2020)

There are various things you can stick over sensors to help them adhere and also various things you can clean you skin with before applying for the same reason.  Currently the only thing I have stuck to me is the infusion cannula for my Roche pump and 99 x out of 100 they've always stuck for the last 10 years like the proverbial sh1t to a blanket on me.  I did trial a Libre after they first came on the market and ditto until I forgot I had it on and physically ripped it straight off and out - only the second time in my life I had to just sit in silence as it literally rendered me dumb from the severe pain.  Couldn't even swear for several minutes.  Hence - I concluded that their glue worked really well on me too!  Hence I don't actually remember the names of which clean and which you stick on top -  but the word Tegaderm is in my head so you might Google that?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 30, 2020)

Sorry for the delayed reply, I was away for a few days!

I used Medtronic sensors for many years, and did train for and run several 10k and a half marathon in that time.

I never got on with the Medtronic overtapes (brought me out in a rash!) but used opsite flexifix initially and later Hypafix - which is more fabric-like.

I think it partly depends on your skin type and how much you perspire.

I have always found with sensors and dressings that it takes at least 24 hours to come up to full strength, and if it gets knocked in that time it will always come loose.

There are skin prep sprays I think you can use, like Skin Tak or Cavilon - have you tried anything like that?


----------

